# A beginning beekeeper soon...



## Carlsbad (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new-bee...I took a hands on class on beekeeping and got hooked...my 2 hives arrived the other day,and have 2 nukes (local) arriving in early May...I would like to make hivetop feeders for both...suggestions PLEASE!....


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to BeeSource Carlsbad, and to an enjoyable and sometimes challenging endeavor.
Please feel free to scan around the various forums. There's a hardware and equipment forum where you might find answers to your question regarding hive top feeders. 
Best wishes


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome to beesource Carlsbad (neighbor) saw you in the chat room but didnt know yo were so close and you were so *quiet*


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and welcome!
Always glad to see another Hoosier! You've got some active bee clubs up your way - hope you check them out. The State association is having it's summer meeting at the Purdue Bee Lab on June 20th - maybe we could meet then?


----------



## Carlsbad (Apr 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for the info and replys....i feel comfortable with tryin beekeeping now....abit of schoolin and hands on...local library has been helpful too...and now i find this web site?...niiiice
Oh...i'll visit the chat thing more as time permits....sorry ,not really sure how to now and did years ago..,but i'll learn...thanks again and will catch you all soon


----------

